# Tire recommendation



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Ok so I'm needing some tires. I have 35x12x20 deegans on the truck now.

Will there be much difference going to a 33? Don't want the truck to look funny so I'm thinking that's as small as i would want to go. But would buy new wheels and tires if it will make a ton of difference in the snow. 

I personally didn't think the deegans were that great last year. When i look for snow tires they are ones that pop up. 

So i have narrowed it down to master craft courser blizzaks buying another set of deegans and seeing how new tread works. But just not sure. 

Can you guys give me some recommendations please keep in mind my rims are 20x12 . so if i should just out new wheels and tires on go to like a 18x33 or something i will. The rims on the truck now are stupid expensive at 550 a piece so it won't hurt my feelings to take them off for the winter. Thanks for your time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Pick your thread....
https://www.plowsite.com/search/19124631/?q=best+tire&o=date&c[node]=59


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dedicated-snow-tires-or-a-good-all-terrain.170012/
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.112626/
> 
> ...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

"Will there be much difference going to a 33? Don't want the truck to look funny so I'm thinking that's as small as i would want to go."

Funny, When I plow I think the funniest looking trucks is the ones that are stuck. I dont rely care how it looks as I push snow.

I use Blizzaks LOVE them.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

BFG GOODRICH


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Tire opinions are like plow brands. Everyone's got an opinion and nearly everyone thinks they're right.


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

Not sure what size they come in but Cooper M+S, studded. I like a good tire with deep tread for plowing. I run them two winters then off to Craigslist they go and I order another set. I've never found a better snow tire. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cooper-Discoverer-M-S-111S-Tire-245-75R16/47405967


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

theplowmeister said:


> "Will there be much difference going to a 33? Don't want the truck to look funny so I'm thinking that's as small as i would want to go."
> 
> Funny, When I plow I think the funniest looking trucks is the ones that are stuck. I dont rely care how it looks as I push snow.
> 
> I use Blizzaks LOVE them.


And in all honesty, that's what I am worried about the MT Deegans last year didn't seem to do very well. So if I should go to smaller tire I will just not sure of the difference it will make. I can get the blizzaks in a 35x20 what size tire you run?


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Tire opinions are like plow brands. Everyone's got an opinion and nearly everyone thinks they're right.


I'm mainly looking for advice on tire size is a smaller tire better for snow than my 35s. Ive never plowed so i have no idea if tire size makes a huge difference or just like any other tire.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JT&SONS said:


> I'm mainly looking for advice on tire size is a smaller tire better for snow than my 35s. Ive never plowed so i have no idea if tire size makes a huge difference or just like any other tire.


Narrower tires are better because the force exerted or more concentrated on a specific area as opposed to a broad area.
Narrower tires cut through the snow where as wider tires float on top of the snow.

Winter tires also have different materials in them so they're more flexible in the cold.

As far as a brand, pick your favorite, I run Winterforce LT by Firestone and they work for me.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Narrower tires are better because the force exerted or more concentrated on a specific area as opposed to a broad area.
> Narrower tires cut through the snow where as wider tires float on top of the snow.
> Winter tires also have different materials in them so they're more flexible in the cold.


So that's why my 12-inch tires didn't seem to do very well. So what width is a good width 9in?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JT&SONS said:


> So that's why my 12-inch tires didn't seem to do very well. So what width is a good width 9in?


I don't know what the magic width is, that's above my pay grade.
What I am saying is there's tires made specifically for snow/ winter designed by Enginerds. Best bet is find a favorite brand, go to their vehicle selector and find the tires for you. 
If they're 9" so be it, if they're 8" great,


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Be careful, if you switch tires someone might see you and think "man, that guy sure has some small tires on his WORK truck."

You might sent a bad impression


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

JT&SONS said:


> And in all honesty, that's what I am worried about the MT Deegans last year didn't seem to do very well. So if I should go to smaller tire I will just not sure of the difference it will make. I can get the blizzaks in a 35x20 what size tire you run?


I carry these under the back seat; they work great and give me peace of mind knowing that I have them available if I get stuck (I used studded Duratracs)

https://www.tirechain.com/Tire-Chains-Strap-On.htm

Obviously if you're getting stuck in basic snow amounts, then that means the tires aren't too good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

stainlessman said:


> Cooper M+S, studded.


Pretty sure we covered this in the past, but in many states studded tyres are not legal.

However, the only winter tyres I haven't tried are Blizzaks, but the Cooper M&S are amazing in snow, hardpack and even ice. Just don't use them in the summer.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> https://www.tirechain.com/Tire-Chains-Strap-On.htm


Are these as easy to install as their website implies?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JT&SONS said:


> So that's why my 12-inch tires didn't seem to do very well. So what width is a good width 9in?


I ran 255/85R16 that was a 33 tall by 9" MOL tire. A 12" wide tire is to wide. You will float on the pavement.

You will need a narrower rim to run a 9" wide tire.

Finding a 35" tall tire in a skinny width is going to severely limit your options as most plow trucks are not running 35" tall tires.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

cwren2472 said:


> Are these as easy to install as their website implies?


Yes. Quick and easy on and off. Much easier than throwing a whole set of chains on

The times I've used them, I've put two on each wheel.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

35" tires... did you change your differential gears to compensate for the larger radius tires? (I am ASS U AND ME) that the truck originally came with much smaller tires. If you did not change the gears than using 35" will be like trying to plow in second gear.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Ended up going with cooper AT3 XL 50k tread warrenty. Went with 265-60-20s had to get new rims since mine were 11in couldn't find any narrow width tires. But so far im happy with my purchase quit a difference in size.
33x10.5x20








35x12.5x20


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

The guy who works for me has the AT3's on his truck. They work ok. I have always run the more aggressive Cooper M&S snow tire. 
For plowing. There the best.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JT&SONS said:


> Ended up going with cooper AT3 XL 50k tread warrenty.


They are great tyres, just couldn't get more than 20K out of them.

How do you get a tread warranty on a commercial vehicle?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> Ended up going with cooper AT3 XL 50k tread warrenty. Went with 265-60-20s had to get new rims since mine were 11in couldn't find any narrow width tires. But so far im happy with my purchase quit a difference in size.
> 33x10.5x20
> View attachment 185051
> 
> ...


Kind of late in the year for summer tryes isn't it?


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They are great tyres, just couldn't get more than 20K out of them.
> 
> How do you get a tread warranty on a commercial vehicle?


A small mom-pop shop I've bought tires from since I was 16.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been used at3's on my truck the last 2 years simply because I already own them and they were still decent enough to not need to replace them. They are great 3 season tires, even in the snow for regular driving they aren't bad, however for plowing as said, they are OK. Not good, not bad. I spin them a little more than I would real snow tires, but I've never gotten stuck yet. 

Next time im gonna get some real snow tires, however for tires I already owned and weren't purchased specifically for plowing, I have no complaints.

On that note Cooper has a winter version of the at3, its the atw. I have no experience with it, but its a tire I will look more into since I like the at3s so much over the rest of the year.

And to oomkes, I also get the 50000 warrantee here. There is a tire shop here that does mainly site equipment and roadside service work but they also have contracts for some major fleets here in CT that I get my tires from. For what I pay, they will only put them on the rims and balance them but you can use their air tools and jacks out in their lot or in the shop if there's room(cant use the lift though) and pull the tires off yourself, and then "they don't know how I'm using them". I've never had to use the warrantee so who knows if that will really be the case, but it saves me enough to make it worth it, and it gets them a sale.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Weird....I was under the impression that Cooper won't warranty tread wear on any commercial vehicle.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> Are these as easy to install as their website implies?


Just make sure that you have enough clearance between wheel and brake calipers, and tire to fender.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

I know one thing it's looking like I am gonna obtain 100 more miles per tank over the 35s. I'm going to run another tank through and see if the numbers are close to the same


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JT&SONS said:


> I know one thing it's looking like I am gonna obtain 100 more miles per tank over the 35s. I'm going to run another tank through and see if the numbers are close to the same


 Wonder what your difference in RPMs is...

How many gallon tank?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Wonder what your difference in RPMs is...
> 
> How many gallon tank?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

One thing I learned fairly quickly when I started out, quite spending money on worthless crap.

How much were those rims, and what will your ROI be on them for the company? Instead of buying things like that, throw that money into the company.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> One thing I learned fairly quickly when I started out, quite spending money on worthless crap.
> 
> How much were those rims, and what will your ROI be on them for the company? Instead of buying things like that, throw that money into the company.


Agreed but even tires... Give me something round with tread with the highest weight rating possible (in case I accidentally get overloaded) at the cheapest price you have in stock...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed but even tires... Give me something round with tread with the highest weight rating possible (in case I accidentally get overloaded) at the cheapest price you have in stock...


Yeah, cuz if they slap a high weight rating on it, it has to be a quality tire


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weird....I was under the impression that Cooper won't warranty tread wear on any commercial vehicle.


We run the AT's on all our trucks and the tire shop honors the warranty it even though its commercial. Tire shop is big franchise. Surprised they still do it after all these years. Tires make it about 30k at most so always a credit.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Wonder what your difference in RPMs is...
> 
> How many gallon tank?


To be honest I have no clue. Didn't think about it. With the bigger tires I was getting roughly 210 miles out of a tank i actually got right at 300. Didnt really pay attention. Cause didn't think there would be much of a difference. Never had bigger tires on a vehicle.

Its a 29 gallon seems to always take 25 to 26 gallons every fill up.

I did change the fuel filters not sure if that has a effect on the MPG as well.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brndnstffrd said:


> For what I pay, they will only put them on the rims and balance them but you can use their air tools and jacks out in their lot or in the shop if there's room(cant use the lift though) and pull the tires off yourself, and then "they don't know how I'm using them".


They let you swap tires, in their shop, using their air tools and jacks? Holy crap, their insurance agent would have a stroke if he read that post.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Another thing i noticed was with bigger set of tires my speedometer was off by 5mph now its dead nuts. On with GPS The ride quality improved and the road noise is gone as well.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JT&SONS said:


> To be honest I have no clue. Didn't think about it. With the bigger tires I was getting roughly 210 miles out of a tank i actually got right at 300. Didnt really pay attention. Cause didn't think there would be much of a difference. Never had bigger tires on a vehicle.
> 
> Its a 29 gallon seems to always take 25 to 26 gallons every fill up.
> 
> I did change the fuel filters not sure if that has a effect on the MPG as well.












35x12.50R20 makes 577 revolutions per mile

33x10.50R20 makes 611 revolutions per mile

So for every mile that you go, your tires now have to turn over 34 more times to go the same distance...

Picking up what I am laying down?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JT&SONS said:


> Another thing i noticed was with bigger set of tires my speedometer was off by 5mph now its dead nuts. On with GPS The ride quality improved and the road noise is gone as well.


That is because you are back closer to the stock size that matches with RPM's of the tire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> 35x12.50R20 makes 577 revolutions per mile
> 
> 33x10.50R20 makes 611 revolutions per mile
> 
> ...


What???

Is this that "math" thing again?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What???
> 
> Is this that "math" thing again?


I know... I know...







Sorry.

Nevermind... must just be an act fuel economy sorcery.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Would you rather push a grocery cart or a jog stroller on a trail? Despite a (usually) wider footprint, there is some ease with taller tires. 

At higher speeds they will create more wind resistance because your vehicle sits higher and pushes more air. (more turbulence under as well) Also larger tire diameter will have increased mass and inertia. More energy required to accelerate or brake.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bighammer said:


> Would you rather push a grocery cart or a jog stroller on a trail?


Depends... does the grocery cart have beer in it???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bighammer said:


> At higher speeds they will create more wind resistance because your vehicle sits higher and pushes more air.


But isn't the air thinner the higher you go so should be easier...


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Ya all got me confused now. So is not the tires?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> 35x12.50R20 makes 577 revolutions per mile
> 
> 33x10.50R20 makes 611 revolutions per mile
> 
> ...


I'm confused too. Are you saying/suggesting that oversized tires get better fuel mileage?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> But isn't the air thinner the higher you go so should be easier...


My mileage increases the higher I get.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Helium will really give you great mileage.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Helium will really give you great mileage.


You can literally fly down the road


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> My mileage increases the higher I get.....


Well if that's the case @FredG hasn't been to a filling station in quite some time...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You are getting the same fuel economy. Or very close to the same. 

You tires have to make more trips around in a circle to get to a real mile as there are more RPMs. There for you are getting more miles per tank, but you are going the over all same distance.

As in if:

If you drove 10 miles on your 35's, it would be 5770 revelations

If you drove 10 miles on your 33's, it will be 6110 revelations

The thing is the 33's are close to stock size you are most likely actually going the 10 miles

The 10 miles that your odometer tells you that you are going on the 35's is more like 10.somthing actual miles real world miles. (Hence the 5mph wrong speedo)

So when you say that you are getting more miles per tank, in fact, you are just doing more revelations on the tires to go the same distance.

Tire is 6% smaller on overall RPM's
35" tall tire makes 577 revs per mile
33" tall tire makes 611 revs per mile
611/577 = 1.06 (this is how I get the 6%)

Odometer reads 611 revolutions at the wheel to measure a mile driven (if stock size was a 33). 

If you want to get into how to find what your actually fuel ecnomy on your 35's was the formula would have been:
(Miles Driven x 1.06) / Gallons used = MPG

So if your odo did a 100 miles and you burned 5 gallons of fuel.
(100 x 1.06)/5 = 21.2 MPG

Your truck computer tells you that you got 20 mpg as 100/5 is 20. 


To make a long story short...
Because the larger tire revolves fewer times in a mile your odometer reading will be LOWER than real life miles covered. So because there was a 6% variance we are adding in that 6% shortage in miles driven to determine how many miles were actually driven.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm confused too. Are you saying/suggesting that oversized tires get better fuel mileage?


no


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> You are getting the same fuel economy. Or very close to the same.
> 
> You tires have to make more trips around in a circle to get to a real mile as there are more RPMs. There for you are getting more miles per tank, but you are going the over all same distance.
> 
> ...


Huh???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh???


Dont you start...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

While I was driving I thought of a simpler way (I think) to splain

Truck is programmed for 33" tires.
33" tire makes 611 revs for the truck to see a mile
35" tire makes 611 revs before the odometer clocks a mile.
Since 577 revs is a real world mile on a 35...

When the odometer says you traveled a mile on a 35" tire, you really went like a mile and a quarter. But your truck odo only gave you credit for 1 mile...

Clear as mud now????


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> When the odometer says you traveled a mile on a 35" tire, you really went like a mile and a quarter. But your truck odo only gave you credit for 1 mile...
> 
> Clear as mud now????


So your saying I can make it show lower miles on the odometer by putting big tires on the truck when i own it, then put little tiny tires on when I sell it??? payup


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> You are getting the same fuel economy. Or very close to the same.
> 
> You tires have to make more trips around in a circle to get to a real mile as there are more RPMs. There for you are getting more miles per tank, but you are going the over all same distance.
> 
> ...


You're either really smart or I'm just a dumb ass hick. Cause this doesn't make sense to me and as detailed as you made it should.

This is what has happened maybe it will help with all this.

So every time I fill the truck I can count on being right at 200 miles on the trip odometer give or take 10 miles. I generally always put around 25 gallons in. Today I put in 24.7 gallons and I had 302 miles on the trip odometer. My CC requires I enter vehicle # and Miles everytime I fill up so I will know for sure after a few fill ups with the new tires what the difference is.

The only other thing I did to the truck was changed both fuel filters OEM changed oil with Shell Rotella added 2 bottles of rev x OEM filter drained water separator and added the new tires. Somewhere along the way, I gained MPG. I will say both the fuel filters looked terrible but not sure if that would affect MPG.

I will say another thing that was odd was my edge is set with tire size and all that crap i u


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> While I was driving I thought of a simpler way (I think) to splain
> 
> Truck is programmed for 33" tires.
> 33" tire makes 611 revs for the truck to see a mile
> ...


The percentage


JT&SONS said:


> You're either really smart or I'm just a dumb ass hick. Cause this doesn't make sense to me and as detailed as you made it should.
> 
> This is what has happened maybe it will help with all this.
> 
> ...


No, Phillbilly is right and you are wrong both your odometer and speedometer are wrong.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ConnorExum said:


> The percentage
> 
> No, Phillbilly is right and you are wrong both your odometer and speedometer are wrong.


 You also lost a little gear reduction too with the bigger tires.


----------



## jld700 (Oct 25, 2018)

I Plow snow in the oil field and use Copper M&S and they work great and i think 33 will look find


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> While I was driving I thought of a simpler way (I think) to splain
> 
> Truck is programmed for 33" tires.
> 33" tire makes 611 revs for the truck to see a mile
> ...


Ok now, this made sense. I didn't see this. That's still crazy to me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> The percentage
> 
> No, Phillbilly is right and you are wrong both your odometer and speedometer are wrong.


Holy crap... we just agreed on something...









I better check my facts as now I am starting to doubt if I am actually correct now....


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Holy crap... we just agreed on something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your description was correct.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Not to sure about mpg / tires, but I know my 4.10 gears hurts my rear end .... /MPG ..... SAY WHAT?? LOL


----------

